# How do I avoid bad neighborhoods?



## majikbear (Aug 18, 2016)

This is a hard question to ask without invoking ire, because it involves sensitive topics, but I have to ask it so here goes.

There are neighborhoods in my area that are "bad neighborhoods." You don't want to not be one of a set of specific ethnicities and be inside one of these neighborhoods at night.

Unfortunately it doesn't matter where I'm driving for Uber, I get ride requests from people who want to be dropped off in those areas, usually at night.

My question is: If I see someone is going to one of those neighborhoods at night and I don't feel safe dropping them off there, can I cancel the ride?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

that's probably the toughest question I've ever seen on this site. 

On the one hand your own personal safety must be paramount. On the other hand you will be labeled a racist if you refuse service because you don't want to go to a certain ethnic neighborhood. Maybe the law even will come after you. 

I wouldn't take the ride if I felt unsafe.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

A bad neighborhood to you may not be bad to someone else. Sometimes you just need to put on your big boy pants and just driver.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Use the "last trip" button if you feel unsafe doing a pickup in the neighborhood. A drop off in a bad neighborhood is usually only dangerous for the pax. Keep your eyes open and act like you've been there before.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

There is no denying that there are parts of the city where there is a high crime rate. Have u gotten any directive from Uber?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab, back in the 90's during the crack fad, I took people into Pittsburgh's Ghettos.

Never had a problem. The vast majority of the people living in these areas are decent and law abiding.

However, if a white person wanted to go into the hood, hell no. I didn't do drug runs.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

You're kind of stuck taking them there. If you cancel on a passenger that wants to go to a "bad" area, not only are you potentially starting a face to face fight with a passenger, but you will be cutting yourself out of a big part of the business. Like it or not, Uber is cheap transportation for most people, so people from bad areas use it. Like was said in an earlier reply, do the drop off, but don't accept and ride requests from that area if you don't feel safe.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

majikbear said:


> This is a hard question to ask without invoking ire, because it involves sensitive topics, but I have to ask it so here goes.
> 
> There are neighborhoods in my area that are "bad neighborhoods." You don't want to not be one of a set of specific ethnicities and be inside one of these neighborhoods at night.
> 
> ...


I know if drivers who do this, and pax get pretty nasty with them. I also know if drivers who won't accept a ping in certain areas of the city. Uber's stance is if it makes you uncomfortable, don't do it.

That said, I live just outside if Baltimore. I drive pretty much anywhere in the Baltimore/DC region. It takes a lot to rattle me. If I'm telling the app no more requests and shutting off, I'm going on break or headed home. Other drivers tell me I'm crazy for driving places like West Baltimore at night or really early in the morning.

I look at it this way. My phone is tracked. My car is GPS tracked. They won't get far. Also since at those hours transit isn't running in those areas, and cabs conveniently don't have any available in those areas, uber and lyft are the options. The troublemakers in those areas want rides and this is their option, so they aren't going to mess with the drivers. Yes I've had riders who I know in my heart are dealing and dropping off guns. Can I prove it? Nope and none of my business. I've also had really cool riders coming out of or into those areas. Housing there is dirt cheap because of the issues in the neighborhood. Some have nice steady jobs and just need a ride. Some are students. Had one who was just finishing his MBA with no student loans because he was able to save money by living in those areas. Everyone in a bad area isn't a bad person. But I also carry pepper spray, hair spray, a lighter, and a really heavy flashlight just in case.

Most times it'll be ok. Just pay attention to what's going on around you. Now I have people I pick up pretty regularly who will text with an alternate pick up or tell me an alternate drop off if they think there is trouble. And by alternate pick up its usually her don't come down the street, I'll be at the corner since the cops just blocked off in front of my place.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

There are areas that when I see a ride request, I wont take. Having said that I have taken rides that others have passed because of the area. For me it all depends on how I feel, time of day and what the feel is when I pull into the area. I have never refused to take someone to one of these areas if I picked them up from outside of it, but if I am in the zone, the ping goes to the next guy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

majikbear said:


> This is a hard question to ask without invoking ire, because it involves sensitive topics, but I have to ask it so here goes.
> 
> There are neighborhoods in my area that are "bad neighborhoods." You don't want to not be one of a set of specific ethnicities and be inside one of these neighborhoods at night.
> 
> ...


Just put a big sign on your car that says "Trump Supporter". That should keep anyone not making 7 figures away from you.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Why would you be scared dropping a pax off? I can see PU but not DO. If I'm picking up a pax from an establishment and dropping them off, I just get out of dodge asap. Now going into the ghetto is differeny bc you could be picking up the criminal element.


----------

